# Automated Speed test script



## mhaphew (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok lets get down to business.

I am looking for a script to connect to a website (speedtest.net) and to run a speed test for me. 

Now, I have google'd it and i found a file called MAXQ, a java based automated scripting client that every thing i do on a designated website to jython(think Python  ) and it should auto run the test if i run the script after that. Well it doesnt work.

Originally what i wanted was a script that would run a speedtest, gather the data and then email the results every hour. After some research i settled down to only having the speedtest being automated and the email being sent out every hour as my client doesnt need constant emails every hour. 

Any help from any one would be greatly appreciated!


----------

